# how to say its over....



## minimix (Mar 12, 2013)

i have posted here before about my marriage...now fully confident in that i do want a separation but my h just does not seem to be listening
i am try to not make this ugly, we have 3 children and i really do not want them to hear any shouting or screaming...we sit down and discuss the future and that things have not improved etc and that i wish to separate and he just changes the subject...talks about something else..trys to discuss holidays etc

what do i do... please help:scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you send the kids over to the grandparents for an evening, or a day on the weekend? And stop beating the bush... Don't tell him you "wish" to separate. Tell him you've got an apartment for April 1. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

